# Eldar Prophecy. Should I keep reading?



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I've had the BL book Eldar Prophecy on a shelf for a while (christmas present if I remember right) and just got around to reading it. I'm about forty pages in and i'm really struggling. The daemon-child thing in the prologue confused me, would that really happen on a craftworld? The book so far seems to be full of hard to pronounce names which is slowing me down further. I've read a lot of BL books in my time and thoroughly enjoyed them, but I just can't seem to get my head around this one. It just seems to be hard going.

Anyway, should I persevere with this book or move on to the next?

Thank you.

:headbutt:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Purge it in the hottest, most radioactive fire availible. I read the book -in the cafe of a local Waterstones I am loathe to admit- and it is an abomination to Black Library and Eldar. If your prefference is Eldar, or you wish simply to read something differing from the traditional, run-of-the-mill Imperial fiction, then I advise _Path of the Warrior_.

Myself, LOTN and most likely BOK have reviewed said book.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Its sat on my shelf but i've never read it, and don't intend to anytime soon. Basically the general consensus among BL fans is to avoid anything by C.S Goto.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Really it depends on how bored you are, if you can read it on the train to work or have alot of free time finish it, if you don't have alot of time, read something better, Eldar prophecy is one of if not the worst BL book I've ever read.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

There's a reason it's never mentioned in any BL website blurbs...nor will anyone at BL admit to knowing anything about it if asked... "Eldar Prophecy? what's that?" "C.S. Goto? sorry...doesn't ring a bell..."

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

CotE and Bobss have given as good reasons as any to avoid this.

And sidenote, sweet avatar Bobss. Grimmjow rules!.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response everybody. Consider this book shelved.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds like i got to about the same spot has you got before disgarding it. seems to me its written by a guy who knows nothing of 40k fluff or the concept of the eldar. 

i think we should have a goto book burning any time we see any of his heretical works!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

C.S. Goto is the Uwe Boll of the 40K world. Just like Uwe, he takes a great idea, and turns it into a turd.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> There's a reason it's never mentioned in any BL website blurbs...nor will anyone at BL admit to knowing anything about it if asked... "Eldar Prophecy? what's that?" "C.S. Goto? sorry...doesn't ring a bell..."
> 
> CP


Hahaha :grin: True, true. That said, most GW staff can't even remember Spurrier's works...

And touche LOTN, but its now Renji


----------

